# Fishing tip # ??? More comfortable fishing.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

One of the most aggravating things that can happen on a fishing trip, especially on an open boat with ladies aboard, maybe even more aggravating in a kayak in mid winter is to have to take a dump. 

You can pretty well eliminate the problem by setting a clock 2 hours early and drinking at least a quart of water, preferably two quarts. Re-set the clock or have 2 clocks. When you wake up the second time, it shouldn't take very long to get the job done. Keeping hydrated helps with easier elimination. In hot weather, it is a good idea to drink a liter of water per hour. Dehydration increases the likelihood of heat exhaustion or heat stroke. 

I did this for many years while chartering, big boat or small. I needed to be on deck at all times because I was responsible for my fishermen. Very seldom did I have to take a dump while on the water unless I was sick. Of course, this happens from time to time and there isn't much you can do about it.

It wouldn't surprise me if we'd all be more healthy if we drank more water. No beer for me while on the water.

This isn't a pretty subject but it is one that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Well CaptKen,

I do believe that you have just about covered everything.


----------

